# Maine ****/ Norwegian Forest Cat Pictures



## Blackcat5267 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if those of you who own Maine Coons or Norwegian Forest Cats would mind posting a few pictures of your kitties? There are tons online obviously but I'd like to see a few from members, and I'm sure most of you wouldn't mind a chance to show off. I'm still yet to get a cat, but its going to be one of those two breeds so I'd like to see how much fun others are having with them


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi,
If you go look in the "Meet my kitty" section you can see a picture of Jenna. She's a Maine **** mix that I am fostering - - however - - I am not so sure I can let this kitty out of my house. (I am in love) 

May I suggest that if you want a new kitty - check out the shelters and rescue groups. You can get a Maine ****. Just be patient. Tell them what you are looking for, and someone will be able to help you. 

I am a "foster mom" so this is why shelter animals are dear to my heart. My home right now is a revolving door allowing homeless kitties a place to stay until they are able to become adopted.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's a few of Holly....she's a Maine ****. Do a search on her name in Meet My Kitty and you'll find tons more.


----------

